# BLOBFEST IS COMING!!! July 10 - 12 Phoenixville, PA



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

http://thecolonialtheatre.com/programs-categories/programs-blobfest-blobfest/

Celebrate one of the greatest 1950's sci-fi classics where it was born. Blobfest is held in Phoenixville, PA, location of the Colonial Theater which figured prominently in the film. Blobfest revels in all things campy, kitchy and sci-fi pop culture-y. From the Friday night run-out(which recreates the mob scene from the movie) to the street fair and campy double features in the Colonial Theater itself, a monstrously good time is guaranteed for all.
My wife and I will be set up again selling Halloween and monster related items, toys, models and prints, and of course our popular BLOB SOAP!









Stop by and say hi!


----------

